# water change = real 'foggy' water & smell



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

i made another thread but recieve no help (it was a lengthy read)

so basically i did a water change and it made my water stink for a day (then went normal) and it's reallll cloudy looking and won't go away.

what should i do? anddddd could it have anthing to do with bacteria bloom or ammonia problem?

thx, Shane.


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 14, 2004)

Why dont you test for ammonia ?

Also do you use a gravel vac? yo could be sturring up old sh*t in the tank.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah if you have gravel get a python and vac out the sh*t. do another water change cause it sound like your tank is dirty. good luck.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

i *DO* have an ammonia problem. at the tank couldn't have been tooooooo dirty considering i cleaned it out (w/ gravel vac) every second day because of the ammonia problem


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 14, 2004)

how many and what size fish in the tank right now?
where in canada you from?

is your tank cycled? if not wait it out then see if the problem persists


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

ShaneN. said:


> i made another thread but recieve no help (it was a lengthy read)
> 
> so basically i did a water change and it made my water stink for a day (then went normal) and it's reallll cloudy looking and won't go away.


 I thought the other thread was very informative.

The 'rotten-egg' odor may come from the formation of Sulfur Dioxide (SO2 / H2SO4) formed in the anaerobic layers of the gravel and the farts you were sneaking out while cleaning your tank.

The cloudiness is probably the organic particulate matter stirred up out of the gravel when you changed your water followed by a bloom of bacteria that are feeding on the newly exposed food.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> and the farts you were sneaking out while cleaning your tank.










Its all that bending over, its just can't be helped

Are you doing really small (small being the key word) daily water changes while you wait for your cycle to finish ? I personally would not gravel vac while your trying to establish the nitrifying bacteria. Your also using am-lock right ? and your dechlorinating all the water before putting it back into your tank ? Are you using carbon in the filter ? I think you should just wait out the cycle, and stop sniffing the fish tank


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

i kept going back to nicks on 4th (for mech joe) and testing my water weekly. last time i was there about a week ago it looked like my tank was pretty much finished cycling out.

i used ammo-lock yes. I am dechlorinating the water and also use carbon in the filters......

the stops smelling the next day after a water change but the water is still cloudy. i'm gonna go do another 20% and see what happens heh.

edit. I'm from BC.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

For the cloudy water add carbon to your filters. Carbon helps alot for the smell and the cloudy water.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

now that i think about it, it WAS the day that i rearranged the tank.

So should i do a couple more changes every second day and cut the feeding back to twice a week (already done that) and then just do the regular weekly change.

i think that should work yay/nay.


----------



## cornos (May 6, 2003)

sometimes the waters cloudy fro the PH being high


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sounds gross..If I were you I would go a 100% water change, take out your gravel, get the poop out of it. Scrub out your tank with a sponge and water. Buy new filter cartridges but dont clean out the filter, there is useful bacteria in there. Put the gravel back in and fill the tank up with pretty warm water. De-chlorinate, wait two or three days, and put the fish back in. I dont think just vacuuming the poop is gonna do a lot because it sounds like your water is contaminated with deadly toxins.

















Good Luck!


----------

